# How do you feel about Jimmy Buffett?



## abckidsmom (Sep 3, 2010)

There were a TON of EMS/Fire/PD tailgaters at the Buffett concert I went to last night.  Is this a sign?


----------



## firetender (Sep 3, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> Is this a sign?



Art Bell calls it, "The Quickening." In the case of our Brethren, it's an apparently exponential increase in their level of sophistication!


----------



## akflightmedic (Sep 3, 2010)

Been a Parrothead since I was 15 or so...


----------



## 46Young (Sep 3, 2010)

One guy in my dept has a parrot license plate that says MAGVILL


----------



## CAOX3 (Sep 4, 2010)

abckidsmom said:


> There were a TON of EMS/Fire/PD tailgaters at the Buffett concert I went to last night.  Is this a sign?



The tailgaiting is ridiculous  Even if you dont enjoy his music  everyone should experience the party in the parking lot.


----------



## KY_EMT (Sep 4, 2010)

God what I would give to be in Margaritaville right now! LOL Hmmmm...sounds fun. Hope I have the chance to experience it someday


----------



## reaper (Sep 4, 2010)

Actually had margaritas with Jimmy, in Margaritaville!


----------



## CAOX3 (Sep 5, 2010)

"Tailgating"  I seem to have some spelling issues as of late.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 5, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> The tailgaiting is ridiculous  Even if you dont enjoy his music  everyone should experience the party in the parking lot.





It is pretty ridiculous.  Somehow I forgot my coconut bikini, but I think that was a blessing in disguise really.  Our favorite couple at the concert was a late-40s man in a tshirt and shorts and his late 40s (50s?) wife in a grass skirt with a coconut bikini.  And he made her go get their drinks 2 or 3 times.  

Crazy.


----------



## abckidsmom (Sep 5, 2010)

reaper said:


> Actually had margaritas with Jimmy, in Margaritaville!



No fair sharing this in so few words.  Did he just happen by?


----------



## medic417 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey its 5 o'clock some where.  Wheres my margarita?


"Wastin away again in margaritaville
Searching for my lost shaker of salt
Some people claim that there's a woman to blame
But I know it's my own damn fault
Yes and some people claim that there's a woman to blame
And I know it's my own damn fault"

Jimmy Buffett Margaritaville Lyrics above from the below link.
More lyrics: http://www.lyricsfreak.com/j/jimmy+buffett/#share


----------



## reaper (Sep 5, 2010)

I was in Key west for a weekend. Hanging out at Margaritaville during the day. Was just sitting there with my wife, enjoying the drinks. Jimmy came strolling in and sat down with us at the bar and starting BSing about the weather. I think we sat there for almost two hours talking, before we had to head out. He is down to earth and just good to talk to. Especially about the keys. He is a wealth of historical knowledge on the keys.

BTW- the drinks were all on him!


----------



## billincie (Sep 5, 2010)

Can't stand him... He's breathing our air.
Better music out there, Listen to it.:excl:


----------



## kermit (Sep 9, 2010)

The question is NOT how you feel about Jimmy Buffett ,But knowing how Jimmy Buffett Feels!


----------



## firetender (Sep 9, 2010)

kermit said:


> The question is NOT how you feel about Jimmy Buffett ,But knowing how Jimmy Buffett Feels!



Be your own Jimmy Buffet. Better yet, let _*him *_try to be _*you*_! Bet he couldn't do it.


----------



## emt_irl (Sep 9, 2010)

who is this jimmy buffet your all talking about??


----------



## sirkhctiw (Sep 9, 2010)

all I have to say is Fins Up!


----------



## BLSBoy (Sep 9, 2010)

Went to my first Buffett concert when I was 8 or so at the E-Center in good ol Camden, NJ, had been listening to him since I was born.


----------



## sirkhctiw (Sep 9, 2010)

Cheeseburger in paradise!


----------



## Phlipper (Sep 9, 2010)

reaper said:


> I was in Key west for a weekend. Hanging out at Margaritaville during the day. Was just sitting there with my wife, enjoying the drinks. Jimmy came strolling in and sat down with us at the bar and starting BSing about the weather. I think we sat there for almost two hours talking, before we had to head out. He is down to earth and just good to talk to. Especially about the keys. He is a wealth of historical knowledge on the keys.
> 
> BTW- the drinks were all on him!



That's interesting.  Having spoken to a small handful of pilots over the years who have flown him, flown with him (he's a pilot), or who have been around him in various FBOs ... I wouldn't have expected to read that.

Maybe he just hates pilots.


----------



## reaper (Sep 10, 2010)

Phlipper said:


> That's interesting.  Having spoken to a small handful of pilots over the years who have flown him, flown with him (he's a pilot), or who have been around him in various FBOs ... I wouldn't have expected to read that.
> 
> Maybe he just hates pilots.



He is very laid back, when at home in the keys!


----------

